# MAC: MAC BY REQUEST 2014 LIPSTICKS



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Apr 4, 2014)

Got my black box from UPS today that had my box of MAC By Request


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 4, 2014)

I got mine today, too! Love all of them. So far I've only tried Glam on my lips, but the others have swatches beautifully.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 5, 2014)

L-R: Hoop, Viva Glam Nicki.  Glam, Love Goddess.

  Swatches on NC15 skin.

  While Glam/Love Goddess do look similar in pic, to me on my skin when swatched, LG is definitely far more pink while Hoop and VGN look nothing alike.


----------

